# four minutes



## Fuscus (Feb 19, 2009)

Last time I asked for a frog ID it to 4 minutes to get a reply.
Soo... here are the mug shots of tonight's victims and ......


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 19, 2009)

and one more. Only one snake tonight, no photo. Still haven't seen a FBB or FBLL yet


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 19, 2009)

whoops - missed one


----------



## Kersten (Feb 19, 2009)

I know!








They'e frogs.


----------



## cris (Feb 19, 2009)

Something, something, some sort of rocket frog, Striped marsh frog(_Limnodynastes peronii_) and the last three are broad palmed rocket frogs. Not 100% sure on any but the striped marsh frog and im half an hour late.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 19, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 19, 2009)

Better late than never, right?

Looks like you've got an _Uperoleia_(?), broad-palmed rocket frog, striped marsh frog, and a stoney creek frog (the lack of the pale notch in front of the eye and the thin black stripe through the tympanum distinguishes this from the broad-palmed rocket frog). I've never seen a broad-palmed rocket frog with that weird patterning on the back, so I'm not 100% on this one (but I don't know what else it could be).

In saying all that, I'm by no means a frog expert. Hopefully someone far more experienced with frogs (like Jonno from ERD) can comment.


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Hopefully someone far more experienced with frogs (like Jonno from ERD) can comment.



Stewy! I'm far more experienced with "the ladies", not "frogs"! I can send you more photo's for you to study if you like?


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 19, 2009)

Jonno,



Jonno from ERD said:


> Stewy! I'm far more experienced with "the ladies", not "frogs"!



So you keep telling us. Pics, or it didn't happen as far as I'm concerned.


Stewo


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2009)

...I have enough infractions as it is.


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 19, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> ...I have enough infractions as it is.



Don't you mean restraining orders?


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2009)

You said you had those revoked? I thought we were all sweet now!


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 19, 2009)

They'll be revoked when you take that paternity test. I'm not raising this thing by myself.

Stewart


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 19, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> ...I have enough infractions as it is.



antibiotics cleared mine right up.....

You gotta tell the tale of the ye old laughing frog.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2009)

Haha the laughing frog story is already up here mate.


----------



## eipper (Feb 19, 2009)

Crinia signifera or C. parinsiginfera (you nee to hear the call to split them)
LItoria latopalmata
Limnodynastes peronii
next post
Litoria wilcoxi


----------

